# so how old is everyone here? and how long you been with partner? xxx



## Jade1234

just curious, i am looking to make some new friends! i am new here :flower: i am 20 in november, i have been with my boyfriend a year xx


----------



## tuesday_

Hello and welcome! :)

I am 19 and my OH is 21. We have been together for 2 years and 3 months. :)


----------



## cocosmum

i'm 31 and i've been with my dh 11 years.


----------



## Elz

Hi again!
We're both 23 and have been together just over 7 years, married for 4 months :D x


----------



## Mrs M

Hi, and welcome to bnb. I'm 27 and my dh is 30. We have been together for 10 years and married for 2 1/2 years. x


----------



## sbl

Hi welcome to BnB :flower:

I'm 25 and Oh is 29. We've been together 5 years.

:hugs:
xx


----------



## Jade1234

I am liking this site. :) I am hoping one year ain't too soon! X


----------



## Dimples81

hiya, welcome. Im 30 and we have been together 3 and a bit years


----------



## Squarepants

Hi! I am 22 my partner is 27 and we have been together 5 years :)


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I'm 26, DH is 33. We've been together 3 years in November and married for just over a year.


----------



## comotion89

I'm 22 oh is 24 we've been together 16 months ..:D


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hi there :) I am 24 and my OH is 26, we'll have been together 2 years in December.


----------



## KittyPaws

Hi! :hi:

I'm 24, future-hubby is 27. We've been together for about 10 months (seems so short, doesn't it?)


----------



## junemomma09

I'm 28 and OH, soon to be DH, is 29. We are getting married in 2 1/2 months!!! Yay!!! And we have been together for 3 1/2 years <3


----------



## ginny83

I'm 28 (it was my birthday last week!) and OH is 30, we've been together for 3 years. We're engaged by haven't set a date for the wedding, waiting to see if we have #2 first and to build our house!


----------



## Medzi

I'm 27 and DH is 29 - we have been together for almost 7 years and married for a bit over 2 :)


----------



## HanyouMama

I'm just about to turn 23 this month, and my DH is 24. We have been together for 6 years and 4 months, and we have been Married for just about 3 years (anniversary in November). :cloud9:


----------



## thestarsfall

I'll be 25 on Sunday and Fiance will be 25 next month, we've been dating for 6.5 years, getting married in less than 8 months.


----------



## nlk

hi and welcome :)

Im 20, and my OH is 21. we have been together for 4 years! x


----------



## Pandora11

Hey :flower: I'm new too lol

I'm 26 and my OH 23, we've been together just over 4years. x


----------



## HollySSmith

I'm 28 and DH is 31. We've been married for 3 years but together for 10. Welcome!


----------



## nightdaze

I am 29 and DH is 28. We have been together for 8 years and married for 7, in fact our anniversary is coming up in a couple weeks!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi everyone. I just turned 32 last week, and my hubby is 33. We have been together 3 years and married for 1.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hello! I am 26 and DH 29, married just over a year and together 7.5yrs.


----------



## cbass929

i'm 23, hubby is 25. Been together 7 years, married 4 years :)


----------



## cbass929

nightdaze said:


> I am 29 and DH is 28. We have been together for 8 years and married for 7, in fact our anniversary is coming up in a couple weeks!! Woo hoo!!

Congrats!! We just had our anniversary last week!!! :flower:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I'm 20, OH is coming up 23 in December and we've been together 1 year 11 months...

We only we together 4-5 months before we fell pregnant with #1


----------



## Hotpink

Hello, I'm 23 and we been married for 3 years.


----------



## Becwantsababy

Hi everyone. I am 29 (30 in jan) and OH is 31. We have been together just over 10 years but no date to marry yet. I think we will have some LO's first.


----------



## psychnut09

Welcome! I am 21 (22 in November) my DH is 27 :) Married 3 years ago! We have been together since 2005 (6years) but known each other for almost 10 years.


----------



## SimpleBaby

I'm 33 and OH is 39. Together for 1.8 years.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi I'm 35, DH is 42. We have been together 16 years, married for 12. And I feel like the grandma of WTT. LOL.


----------



## dontworry

chickenchaser said:


> And I feel like the grandma of WTT. LOL.

That made me giggle! LOL you are certainly not the grandma of WTT! :hugs:

Welcome to the new ones! :flower: I'm Jess, I'm 20 (21 in less than two weeks lol - yay!), and my OH is 21 (22 in January). We've been together for a little over 2.5 years - I've got a little "ticker" on my signature that says exactly how long, but I forgot!


----------



## kiki04

OH and I are both 29 and got together when we were 18... he was almost 19... so a long ass time :rofl:


----------



## Reyba

I'm 21 and OH is 22 and we've been together for 6.5 years and we've been out before that when we were just 11 for a year (aww :) ). We've known each other for 11 years.


----------



## JWandBump

I'm 20, OH is 21 and we gave been together 3 and a half years :D


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey im 21 and OH is 20. We've been together 3 years on the 12th and got married in August this year :D xx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Me and hubby are both 30 (he's one day older than me), and we've been together almost 8 years, married nearly 14 months :cloud9: :dance:


----------



## MintChocChip

Welcome to BnB!
I am 28 and DH is nearly 33 (birthday is in 2 weeks). We've been together 7 years and married for 2 and half years.


----------



## jess_1984

I am 27 and hubby is 28, we got married this year and have been together 5 and a half years :happydance:


----------



## LollyZ

My fiance and I are both 28 but he'll be 29 in 17 days :cake: and in 11 days we'll be together 8 years. Yaaay!
No date for getting married or having babies yet.
I'm so glad there are so many people my age here, I read people saying "i'm 19" and thought "oh, my, I'm super old!"
So here's to us old ladies! :wine:
Oh, and congratulations on your bdays anniversaries and weddings!
And legal booze to Jess!


----------



## LunaRose

Hi, welcome to BnB! :flower:

I'm 24 and I've been with my OH, 23, for 7 years .. We got engaged last month :cloud9:

We already have a little boy together and WTT indefinitely for Baby 2.


----------



## theapple9

-


----------



## amygwen

Hi everyone :hi:

I'm Amy, I'm 21 and have been with my OH for almost over 3.5 years!


----------



## dontworry

Thank you, Lolly! I'm more excited about being able to go to the casino now, haha! Most of my OH's friends work there and I'm not allowed to go visit because I'm not allowed on the carpeted area where the games are, because they serve drinks! So I'm quite looking forward to being included in that fun. :D


----------



## jennatonic13

I am 23 and my husband is 25... We have been together for 6 1/2 years, married for almost 4!!! :D


----------



## LollyZ

Yay, carpeted area for you! :winkwink:
In Brazil the legal drinking age is 18, but with 21 you can be elected mayor. :) <- how did you live without knowing that?!


----------



## LockandKey

I'm 23 and so is DH, we've been together for 6 years now and married for 3 and a half of those years


----------



## OliviaRae

I am 22, OH is 24 and we've been married 3 years


----------



## awebb

I just had my 26th bday on Friday. My DH is 27. We have been together 4 years and married for 1.


----------



## RosesOfTin

Hey there!

I just turned 24 and DH is turning 30 in the spring. We've been together 6 years and married for over 4 years! We were pregnant almost three years ago but MCd and have been unofficially WTT for 2 years and 9 months and WTT officially for another 3 as I'll be OVing around Christmas!


----------



## tiptoes

Both 25, together 9 years and married for 2 x


----------



## mrsswaffer

DH and I are both 26 (he'll be 27 in December). Next Wednesday (12th October) will be *exactly* 10 years since he 'asked me out' when we were 16. :cloud9:

We have been married for a year and three months. :)


----------



## x-kirsty-x

I'm 22 & OH is 26, we've been together 4 years :)


----------



## sbl

wanaBmummy said:


> Hey im 21 and OH is 20. We've been together 3 years on the 12th and got married in August this year :D xx

Loving your beautiful wedding pic!! dress is gorgeous!! congrats.

:hugs:


----------



## smawfl

I am 29 and DH is 35 - we have been together for 4 years, married for just over a year!


----------



## sarahsmith199

i am 19 and my boyfriend 20. we turn 20 ad 21 in december :) 
we have been together for over 4 years now


----------



## Bexx

I'm 31, hubby is 44 and we've been together for 13 years! We have a 15-month old son and will be trying for our second in 2-3 years. :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hi I'm 19 and me and my OH have been together 1 and a half years :) not long had our first baby and planing our second for 2013 :D


----------



## wants2bAmommy

hi im 18 . 19 in december and OH is 19 and we have been together for 2 years this october


----------



## pinkribbon

Hi, I am 21, OH is also 21 and we've been together 4 years but known each other as friends for about 6ish?


----------



## bananaboat

I'm 29 and DH is 35. We've been together for 11 years and married for 3!


----------



## Lui246

Im 21 (22 this month) and my OH is 28. We have beeb together 3 years and already have an 8 month old beautiful little girl together, hoping to try for no 2 next year:happydance:


----------



## sly8190

My fiance and I are both 21, and we have been together for 3 1/2 years and expecting our first baby May 3rd!


----------



## cleckner04

I'm 25, DH is almost 28 and we've been together 10 years. Married for 7! :flower:


----------



## angiepie

I'm 20, my OH is 21. We've been together 3 years, although I have known him & we have been 'involved' for over 5 years, now. But it feels more like 50. :haha: I can hardly remember my teenage years not including him. :)


----------



## Raincloud

20, he's 22 and we've been officially together about 4 and a half years. We were "casually" together for 6 months before that.


----------



## x0emz0x

I'm 21 and OH is 22. We've been together for 3 years and 10 months :D


----------



## xLeeBeex

I'm 21, my OH is gonna be 31 next week and we've been together for four years but i've known him for 8 or 9 years I think :)


----------



## MrsMcP

I'm 28, hubby is 33. Been together 6 years, married for 2... it's TIME!!!! (almost)


----------



## teacup

I'm 25 and my OH is 35 and we've been together for almost 3 years. Will start trying once married (hopefully in the next year or 2). :flower:


----------



## rubydoo1

Me & OH are 22, and have been together for 6 years :D


----------



## Hayley90

im 21, and ive been with Liam for 4.5 years. It'll be 5 years next may ! x


----------



## Chai_w

Jade1234 said:


> just curious, i am looking to make some new friends! i am new here :flower: i am 20 in november, i have been with my boyfriend a year xx

What day??? i'm turning 20 in november as well, on the 12th:happydance: been with OH for 2 years 9 months and the weeks and days are in my siggy :cloud9: we are getting married on our 3year anniversary:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Pearls18

We are 23, we have been together for 6 years, married for 9 months, LO just turned 1 :) x


----------



## I Love Lucy

Welcome to BnB! I'll be 22 in December and OH will be 25 in February. See signature for how long we've been together. :)


----------



## cochy115

I'm 28 and he is 33. We have been together for almost 6 years. Married for 2 on October 24th.


----------



## Mummyjessie

I am 33, OH 39 and we have been together for 9 years.


----------



## OliviaRae

I am 22, OH is almost 25. We've been married 3 years :wohoo:
Hoping to convince OH to start TTC in two years, but we'll see....


----------



## luciforms

OH and I are both 19, been together since June last year :)


----------



## rwhite

I'm 21, OH is 23 and we have been together for coming up to 3 1/2 years :flow:


----------



## dontworry

Chai_w said:


> Jade1234 said:
> 
> 
> just curious, i am looking to make some new friends! i am new here :flower: i am 20 in november, i have been with my boyfriend a year xx
> 
> What day??? i'm turning 20 in november as well, on the 12th:happydance: been with OH for 2 years 9 months and the weeks and days are in my siggy :cloud9: we are getting married on our 3year anniversary:cloud9::happydance:Click to expand...

We're getting married on our three year anniversary, too. Just a month or so after you!


----------



## Becksies

I'm 24, OH is 31 and we've been together 3 years :)


----------



## xprincessx

I turned 19 in July, my partner turned 19 in August and we have a gorgeous little man called Callum who is 1 year old tomorrow. I have been with my partner since July 2009 so a little over 2 years x


----------



## roc

I feel old!:haha:
I'm 30, dh is 33,and we've been together 10 years, married for 5!


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyy

i am 26 & dh is 30, we have been together since 2004, and married since 2010! xoxoxo


----------



## UKMumToBe

I'm just about to turn 29, and OH will be 29 in a few weeks. We've been together 15 months now, although not expecting to start TTC for around 4 years - so a while to go yet! 

(I feel very old here, although I know that I would *so* not have been ready for a baby in my early 20s!)


----------



## iow_bird

Hi
I'm 30 and my hubby is 31. We've been together 6 years and married for 3yrs. We had our first LO last year and will be TTC #2 around christmas time.
Don't feel old UKmumtobe :) You sound like you've had a lot of fun with your early 20's like we did, we wouldn't have been ready for a kiddy before our late 20's we were having way too much fun! I'd have missed out on so much if we'd been ttc earlier.
xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

roc said:


> I feel old!:haha:
> I'm 30, dh is 33,and we've been together 10 years, married for 5!

Your still a spring chicken:winkwink:


----------



## chickenchaser

UKMumToBe said:


> I'm just about to turn 29, and OH will be 29 in a few weeks. We've been together 15 months now, although not expecting to start TTC for around 4 years - so a while to go yet!
> 
> (I feel very old here, although I know that I would *so* not have been ready for a baby in my early 20s!)

No not old another spring chicken :winkwink: I'm definitely the grandma of WTT but that's OK I'm in a happy place:haha:


----------



## MummaErin

Im 19, DH is 21, we've been together for over 4 years :)


----------



## KateyCakes

I'm 19, OH is 25. We've been together 2 years officially. We have a 5 month old daughter.


----------



## sammiwry

21 and dh is 25


----------



## Chai_w

dontworry said:


> Chai_w said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade1234 said:
> 
> 
> just curious, i am looking to make some new friends! i am new here :flower: i am 20 in november, i have been with my boyfriend a year xx
> 
> What day??? i'm turning 20 in november as well, on the 12th:happydance: been with OH for 2 years 9 months and the weeks and days are in my siggy :cloud9: we are getting married on our 3year anniversary:cloud9::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> We're getting married on our three year anniversary, too. Just a month or so after you!Click to expand...

3 is the magic number ;)


----------



## PrincessKate

Im 26 and OH is 25 we have been together 5 years x


----------



## gimgem

Um 21 and dh is 25 been together just over 2 years :)


----------



## saphiresky

I'm 29 DH is 30 (31 in Nov) - we have been together 6 years - got married in June this year - so 4months married.


----------



## x__amour

I'm 20 in 13 days and OH and I have been together for 3 years in December, just recently married in June. :D


----------



## dontworry

x__amour said:


> I'm 20 in 13 days and OH and I have been together for 3 years in December, just recently married in June. :D

Sorry to hijack the thread, just had to say your LO has the cutest cheeks I have ever seen in my life!! :flower:


----------



## libbymarks198

we are both 20 and have been together for 3 and a half years.


----------



## sarah1989

I'm 22, DH is 23. We have been together for 4 years, married for 2 years :D


----------



## rosalieava

I'm 18, as is OH and we've been together 2yrs 7 months :) hoping to get engaged around the 20th birthday mark but don't think OH will get the hint... he's really not good at things like that :haha: xx


----------



## butterfly1988

We have been together for nearly four years and married for 3 months :cloud9:


----------



## MaryBeth

Finally made it to the end of this....the signatures in this thread have pictures of totally gorgeous babies that were completely distracting me. :haha:

I'm 31. Husband is 41. We've been together 13 years. :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I'm 21 OH is 30 and we've been together for 4 years


----------



## mushroom

I'm 23, OH is 22. We have been together for 6 years.


----------



## sequeena

I'm 22 and have been with my OH for almost 3 years x


----------



## lolliepop92

I'm 19 but I'll be 20 after Christmas, my boyfriend is 24 and we've been together just over a year :cloud9:


----------



## Raggydoll

I'm 31 and my husband is 26. We've been together 7.5 years and married for 3.


----------



## kassxox

I'm 21 & so is my boyfriend, we have been together 5 years in December.


----------



## we can't wait

I'm 20. DH is 22. & We've been together for 3.5 years. :cloud9:


----------



## bellablue

im 27 hubby is 29 we been together 12yrs 7 months 

i was 15 he was 17 high school sweethearts

married almost 2 years


----------



## Court28

Hi there :)
Me and J are both 18-19 in January. We have been together almost 15 months :) Love him so much


----------



## Rcx

I'm 21, been with my fiance for 6 years, getting married next august :)


----------



## SarahBear

I'm 23. My husband is 28. We've been together for 5 years and almost half a year. We've been married for a bit over 3 years.


----------



## cochy115

28 (29 in April). Been with my DH for 6 years almost. Married for 2.


----------



## mom2pne

Hello! 

Looks as though I'm the oldest one here. I'm 38 and my OH is 39.


----------



## Tinks86

I am 25 and so is my gorgeous hubby - we have been together a little over 6 years and married for 1 - we will be trying for our little bundle of joy August next year


----------



## puppymom

MintChocChip said:


> Welcome to BnB!
> I am 28 and DH is nearly 33 (birthday is in 2 weeks). We've been together 7 years and married for 2 and half years.

I just noticed you only have 2 days left on your WTT ticker - are you still sticking with that?! We were supposed to be buddies, but I think we're going to hold off a bit... but I don't know how long I'll be able to do that!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm 18 (19 in Dec) OH is 25. We been together 2 years officially but were with eachother a while before that. We have a 4 month old daughter & our wtt in Feb 2013 for #2 xxx


----------



## Kiki1993

Hey, welcome to BnB :flower: 
I am 18 and OH is 19, we have been together 3 years this December and will be WTT untill late 2013 :thumbup:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Hey welcome to BnB.
I am 20, OH is 22 coming up to 23 in December. We've been together 2 years and 1 day! We are WTT either in this December or if now January 2014 just got to wait and see :)


----------



## mme.aloria

-waves- Hullo! The OH and I are both 22, and we've been together a bit over three years. We don't have a set WTT date, but fall 2013 is a strong possibility.


----------



## Twister

I'm 20, oh 24 and we've been together for two and a half years. No exact date for ttc yet it will be shortly after we've moved into our own place (hopefully in the new year).


----------



## calliebaby

I'm 28, DH is 29. We will hopefully be trying next summer. :thumbup:


----------



## TupeloHoney

I'm twenty-years-old and currently unattached.


----------



## oceania

I'm 22, OH is 28. Together for a year. :) WTT until spring 2014 unless he changes his ming :blush:


----------



## toffee87

24 and been together 7 years x


----------



## xLeeBeex

I'm 21 OH is 30 and we've been together 4 years :) xxx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm 20 OH is 25 and we've been together 16 months. 

Already have a wonderful son from a previous relationship. WTT at the moment as he doesn't feel quite ready yet. Going off the Pill in June 2012 to TTC in September 2012


----------



## cupcake123

I'm 23, OH is 24 and we have been together 4 years :)


----------



## LauraLoo1612

I am 21... my OH is 33... we have been together for 1 year 4 months. Lived together 8 months and extremely happy. :)


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm 20, hubby is 22. We've been together for five years and will have been married for a year in November! :)


----------



## CARNAT22

I am 31, OH is 30 (soon to be 31)

We've been together for just over 4 years and lived together for 4 years :flower:

He was actually my first love back in 1995 - we dated for 3 years - but met again as adults and we just *knew *. Hence us shacking up so quickly!

We've been pregnant twice this year but we had a M/C at 8 weeks and then a chemical pregnacy at just over 5 weeks.

We have a little kitty, called Amber, she is my baby at the moment LOL!

I am looking for a sticky bean this time round..

xxxxxx


----------



## Secret

I'm 22, hubby is 23 and we've been together for 4 years :D


----------



## kmbabycrazy

CARNAT22 said:


> I am 31, OH is 30 (soon to be 31)
> 
> We've been together for just over 4 years and lived together for 4 years :flower:
> 
> He was actually my first love back in 1995 - we dated for 3 years - but met again as adults and we just *knew *. Hence us shacking up so quickly!
> 
> We've been pregnant twice this year but we had a M/C at 8 weeks and then a chemical pregnacy at just over 5 weeks.
> 
> We have a little kitty, called Amber, she is my baby at the moment LOL!
> 
> I am looking for a sticky bean this time round..
> 
> xxxxxx

I wish you lots of luck and stickiness this time round, so sorry to hear about your losses. xx


----------



## ParisJeTadore

I'm 27 and my delightful husband is 34. We have been married for 2 years and together for 6.5 years :)


----------



## Butterfly89

I'm 21, almost 22. OH is 27. We are not waiting to try, but waiting to adopt someday. :) But its kind of a big dream since its so expensive and strict.


----------



## Lullaloo

I am 22 and OH is 23. We have been together for 4 and a half years. An engagement ring is coming soon now that we have a house :)


----------



## Smokey_Bandit

Hi, I just turned 21 and OH will be 23 in a couple weeks. We've been together for 5 months now :)


----------



## Samantha_

hi, i'm 25 and my fiancee is 25. we have been together for 5 years


----------



## Beccaboop

Me and my husband are both 25 we have been together 8 years and 8 months and been married 8 months.

We are thinking of TTC next feb but it might be earlier as I don't want to wait any longer !!


----------



## xDimples

I am 19 (will be 20 in February), OH is 20 (will be 21 in January). 
We have been together for almost 4 years!
January 1st will be our 4 year anniversary.


----------



## LovemyBubx

I am 20, OH is 21 & we have been together 4 years in Feb. We already have a little big princess :cloud9:


----------



## MommaDucky

Im 24, hubby 32 and we just celebrated 5 yrs marriage


----------



## Sam 121

Hi Ladies I am 27 in December, my other half is 31 and we have been together for nearly 7 years x


----------



## EmmaRea

I am 21, DH is 22. We have been together for 3 years and 2 months, and married for 1 year and 3 months. Been pregnant three times, lost all three to miscarriage. Currently can't quite figure out what we want. To baby dance or not to baby dance? That is the question... :shrug: I guess we will figure it out when we know if there is something causing my miscarriages.


----------



## MichelleDawn

I am 15 years old, and me and my boyfriend, Noah, have been together for 3 and a half years. We have a beautiful 2 year old girl, Farrah, and are trying for another baby :) x


----------

